# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Призы хелперам от Лаборатории Касперского

## Geser

Лаборатория Касперского, один из мировых лидеров в разработке средств защиты от вирусов, решила поддержать хелперов нашего проекта. Наиболее активным хелперам, которые изо дня в день помогают посетителям форума избавляться от всевозможных вредоносных программ, были подарены годовые лицензии на продукты ЛК.

Годовые лицензии на Kaspersky Internet Security 6.0 получили: *drongo, anton_dr, ALEX(XX), MOCT*
Годовые лицензии на Антивирус Касперского 6.0 получили: *sergey_gum, AndreyKa*

*Огромное спасибо Виталию Денисову, чьей инициативой и является данное награждение. Надеемся на дальнейшее сотрудничество.*

Так же хочу добавить, что проекту не хватает хелперов, так что всех имеющих опыт и желание прошу обращаться к администрации.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## MedvedD

:Smiley: ) А ведь думал тоже стать хелпером..

----------


## sergey_gum

Хочу поблагодарить Виталия Денисова, ЛК и администрацию форума за поддержку хелперов! Низкий Вам поклон!

----------


## drongo

Я уже благодарил лично, но ещё раз не помешает  :Smiley:  Спасибо огромное !

----------


## anton_dr

И от меня благодарности Виталию и ЛК. Спасибо большое!
Теперь я честно и легально могу смотреть им в глаза  :Smiley: . Надеюсь что их инициативу подхватят другие мировые лидеры. И мы сможем легально посмотреть в глаза Биллу и Стиву  :Smiley:

----------


## AndreyKa

Всем большое спасибо! KAV 6 мне, действительно, очень пригодится.

----------


## NickGolovko

Поздравляю, коллеги!  :Smiley:

----------


## WaterFish

Извините, что не тему.
Более подходящей не нашёл.
Реклама в подписи - это что, прикол такой?
Срок контракта -год?  :Smiley: 

Блин, посмотрел побольше тем.
Почти на КАЖДОЙ почти странице реклама в подписи.
Сильнейший ход.  :Smiley:

----------


## maXmo

Хм… банерки так и задуманы или у меня в глазах плывёт?

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Хм… банерки так и задуманы или у меня в глазах плывёт?


Так задумано. :Stick Out Tongue: 



> Поздравляю, коллеги!


Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! :Smiley:

----------


## sergey_gum

> Извините, что не тему.
> Более подходящей не нашёл.
> Реклама в подписи - это что, прикол такой?
> Срок контракта -год? 
> 
> Блин, посмотрел побольше тем.
> Почти на КАЖДОЙ почти странице реклама в подписи.
> Сильнейший ход.


Ну надо же нам как-то отблагодарить ЛК...............

----------


## WaterFish

За что?
Они ж вам не просто так подарок сделали, а за заслуги перед обществом.
Не напрягайтесь.  :Smiley: 
В конце концов для ЛК - это не большая трата.
А с учетом рекламы - теперь ещё и приработок.  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

Так и нам не трудно в подпись поставить рекламу продукта, которым мы пользуемся, даже если б не было подарка. А в связи с подарком нетрудно и баннер сделать, махонькой  :Smiley:

----------


## WaterFish

Ну что ж.
Тогда поздравляю.  :Smiley: 


Мне баннер нетрудно вырезать.
А у других пусть в глазах рябит.  :Smiley: 
Просто нужно учесть, что реклама обычно раздражает, а если учесть к-во постов награждённых...  :Wink:

----------


## Geser

Вообще-то есть рациональное зерно. Предлагаю заменить картинки на текстовую ссылку.

----------


## WaterFish

> Предлагаю заменить картинки на текстовую ссылку.


Т.е. реклама была условием предоставления приза?  :Huh:

----------


## Geser

> Т.е. реклама была условием предоставления приза?


Нет, но нормальному человеку свойственно чуство благодарности

----------


## anton_dr

> Т.е. реклама была условием предоставления приза?


Нет. Это была личная инициатива получивших подарок.

----------


## sergey_gum

> Вообще-то есть рациональное зерно. Предлагаю заменить картинки на текстовую ссылку.


IMHO не такие уж большие картинки, чтобы мешать.................

----------


## WaterFish

Боюсь быть непонятым и поэтому попытаюсь объяснить свою позицию.

Рекламы слишком много. Везде.
Спамеры, баннеры, телевидение, обкленные заборы и стены домов и т.д.
Но эта реклама от нас самих часто мало зависит.
И трудно что-либо сделать.
Но если мы ещё и *сами* начнем вставлять рекламу, то всё - гаси свет, гони гусей...   :Smiley:

----------


## sergey_gum

> Боюсь быть непонятым и поэтому попытаюсь объяснить свою позицию.
> 
> Рекламы слишком много. Везде.
> Спамеры, баннеры, телевидение, обкленные заборы и стены домов и т.д.
> Но эта реклама от нас самих часто мало зависит.
> И трудно что-либо сделать.
> Но если мы ещё и *сами* начнем вставлять рекламу, то всё - гаси свет, гони гусей...


Это наша собственная инициатива. :Wink:   ЛК могла и не давать нам лицензии, но сделала это и в знак благодарности мы просто разместили ссылки на антивирус, которым пользуемся.....

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## WaterFish

> Это наша собственная инициатива.  .


Ребят, ну какая разница чья это инициатива?



> и в знак благодарности мы просто разместили ссылки на антивирус, которым пользуемся....


ЛК (или любой другой коммерческий вендор) не благотворительная организация, что бы  благодарить её в столь пиаристой форме, иначе пропадает весь благородный смысл награждения и остаётся только коммерческий.
Денег на рекламу у них и так хватит без вас.
Знаете, некоторые девочки-фанатки  по несколько дней не моют руки после того как прикоснутся к своему кумиру. (интересно, что же бывает, если они останутся на ночь у кумира в номере  :Smiley:  ) 

Если же говорить конкректно про ЛК, то антивирус они производят, конечно, хороший, но это второй их продукт.
Первый и лучший -это шампунь для промывки внутренней стороны головы.  :Smiley: 
Это надо учитывать.

----------


## DVi

WaterFish, Бога ради, давайте не будем устраивать очередной холивар. Я действительно не просил рекламировать ЛК, я действительно польщен тем, что эксперты разместили картинки в своих подписях, однако я поддерживаю Вас во мнении, что реклама средств безопасности на этом сайте может сыграть отрицательную роль в его работе.
Уважаемые эксперты, примите мою личную (и от лица Лаборатории Касперского) благодарность за Вашу работу. Надеюсь, что эти лицензионные ключи не окажутся причиной разногласий между приверженцами различных производителей средств безопасности, и Ваши советы по прежнему будут помогать лечить компьютеры вне зависимости от личных предпочтений.

P.S. WaterFish, реклама КАВ/КИС6, к сожалению, сильно отстает от самого продукта. Это я вам как разработчик говорю. Обвинения в излишней рекламе, на мой взгляд, безосновательны. Если у Вас есть причины обвинять ЛК во лжи по поводу КАВ/КИС6 - напишите мне в личку, я со своей стороны постараюсь устранить эти недоразумения. Благодарю за понимание.

----------


## WaterFish

> однако я поддерживаю Вас во мнении, что реклама средств безопасности на этом сайте может сыграть отрицательную роль в его работе.


Спасибо за понимание.
Другое в ПМ.  :Smiley:

----------


## NickGolovko

Частично согласен с WaterFish. Могу привести в пример себя. =) Я тоже имею наградной ключ, но в подписи это не афиширую  :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

> Частично согласен с WaterFish. Могу привести в пример себя. =) Я тоже имею наградной ключ, но в подписи это не афиширую


Афишировать или нет личное дело каждого. Если бы антивирус был плохой, то никто бы ключики не просил и не афишировал. А если продукт достойный, то не грех показать это окружающим. Мы, например, всем советуем проверить компьютер Куритом от ДрВеб. Это тоже своего рода реклама. Ну так что, не советовать?

----------


## WaterFish

Geser, дело не в том плохой или хороший продукт, а в том во что может превратиться любой форум, если каждый захочет запихнуть себе в подпись рекламу. Чем это будет отличаться от рекламных ботов?  :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

> Geser, дело не в том плохой или хороший продукт, а в том во что может превратиться любой форум, если каждый захочет запихнуть себе в подпись рекламу. Чем это будет отличаться от рекламных ботов?


Не нужно драматизировать. Чем отличается форум от галлереи если у каждого аватар? А чем отличается форум от справочника если у каждого написан адрес, момер аськи и т.д.? А если у меня не футболке написано "Адидас", на на джинсах "Вранглер" то вся наша жизнь рекламный ролик?

----------


## WaterFish

Ясно.
Ну что ж. Дело хозяйское.
Реклама - гибкий инструмент и может быть разной формы.

P.S.



> А если у меня не футболке написано "Адидас", на на джинсах "Вранглер" то вся наша жизнь рекламный ролик?


А разве нет?  :Smiley: 
А если серьёзно, то это всего лишь идентификация производителя.
И если DVi  поставят в подписи ссылку на свой сайт, то мне кажется этот случай будет нормальным.

----------


## maXmo

да… смотрю, WaterFish'а вставило  :Smiley:  Вообще, я глянул, у них на форуме есть СЫР, он всем желающим делает юзерики – хоть нормально выглядеть будет.

----------


## WaterFish

> да… смотрю, WaterFish'а вставило


Личная нелюбовь к рекламе и немытым рукам. :Smiley:

----------


## MOCT

Большое спасибо "Лаборатории Касперского" от меня лично за поддержку активных пользователей портала VirusInfo.info !

----------


## kakbytak

Эх! Я бы принципиально СТАЛ хелпером. Правильное дело люди делают. Жаль только, что от моих хелпов разработчикам толку маловато будет - познаний маловато. 

З.Ы.: Но мысленно - я с вами!  :Smiley:

----------


## pig

> познаний маловато.


Все когда-то начинали.

----------


## WaterFish

> Бога ради, давайте не будем устраивать очередной холивар


Холивара даже рядом не было.



> Уважаемые эксперты, примите мою личную (и от лица Лаборатории Касперского) благодарность за Вашу работу.


Всем искренне удачи и знаний.



> реклама КАВ/КИС6, к сожалению, сильно отстает от самого продукта. Это я вам как разработчик говорю.


Ну это... Смешно право дело...
 Посмотрите на интернет.... На новостные каналы...

Если Вам как разработчику не докладывают продажи, то это нормально. Ж)

Я чего-йто тут подумал и удивился.
Офигенная весчь.
Тут и везде ругаются злобные враги, -  веберы и касперы.
Ну а случись чего?
Куда кто на работу пойдёт?
Кейгены клепать с кряками?
Удивительная ситуация.




> Если у Вас есть причины обвинять ЛК во лжи по поводу КАВ/КИС6


У меня нет таких причин.
Надеюсь, что ваши юристы и маркетологи у вас получают максимальную заработную плату.

----------


## SDA

Смотрю я на этот топик и удивляюсь! WaterFish, ты развел такой флейм, что диву даешся, Лаборатория сделалала нормальный шаг, одобрение работой хелперов и согласен рекламой своего продукта(я тоже пользуюсь корпоративным Каспером и ключи мне не нужны) и какой здесь криминал. Будь здесь к примеру Веб, были бы наверное те же упреки?Или может скрытая неприязнь к ЛК. Кстати ты забыл про АВЗ, весь форум одна его реклама, хотя он не коммерческий продукт, но тем не менее. В общем это называется раздуть   из мухи слона с упором на Касперского.

P.S. а вообще я горжусь работой нашего форума (надеюсь я то что то тоже приложил усилия к общему труду, хотя бы не в лечении, а в постах по разным темам) и призы ЛК нашим хелперам об этом говорят однозначно.
DVi, я думаю не много найдется форумов, где раздают призы ЛК.
А  вообще надо выходить на международный уровень  :Smiley:   :Smiley:   :Smiley:  (McAfee,NOD,Microsoft, BitDefender ) шутка  :lol:

----------


## maXmo

ЛК уж очень майкрософт напоминает, а рефлексы – она вещь такая…  :Smiley:

----------


## SDA

Ну если бы наш форум получил бы одобрение майкрософт, я бы от такого одобрения не отказался. Активным хелперам Windows Vista Ultimate: 379.68 у.е. Кто против?!

----------


## drongo

> Ну если бы наш форум получил бы одобрение майкрософт, я бы от такого одобрения не отказался. Активным хелперам Windows Vista Ultimate: 379.68 у.е. Кто против?!


Офф-топ .Если правда ,  to что про неё пишут , лучше возьму деньгами .Мне такая система не нужна , даже если мне приплатят.

----------


## SDA

Каждый раз как выходит новая операционка от M$ появляются кошмарные предсказания о наступлении конца света. Поживем увидим. drongo, по поводу Vista Ultimate, я пошутил, хотя в каждой шутке доля правды - работаем на оси M$, а защищаемся с помощью ЛК.

----------


## sergey_gum

> Ну если бы наш форум получил бы одобрение майкрософт, я бы от такого одобрения не отказался. Активным хелперам Windows Vista Ultimate: 379.68 у.е. Кто против?!


Билл максимум на Starter разорится.............

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## sergey_gum

> Каждый раз как выходит новая операционка от M$ появляются кошмарные предсказания о наступлении конца света. Поживем увидим. drongo, по поводу Vista Ultimate, я пошутил, хотя в каждой шутке доля правды - работаем на оси M$, а защищаемся с помощью ЛК.


Ну сейчас уже появилась достойная альтернатива...........

----------

